# is there anything unusual.......



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

looking about either of these mack snow hatchlings, they look quite different and as im not used to looking at baby geckos i wondered if there is anything i should be looking out for.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They are abbarent patterned.
Note abbrarent not jungle : victory:

Very nice btw seems like your popping a fair few out already.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for taking a look, theres about 15-20 out of the eggs so far and more again in the incubator with more popping out every few days, i hate to say this but leos really arent my thing, its very satisfying however getting instant results though, its certainly taking my mind off my retics that ive been trying for 3 years to breed with little success. I may just get bitten by this bug:blush:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Its already sunk deep into your veins and theres nothing you can do :lol2:

So what other morphs are you expecting?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

the main producing groups have been mack snow x mack snow (+ hypo and hypo snow?) and hybino x het albino (theres also a mack snow het in there but shes not been laying as yet)

theres another group being albino het eclipse x blizzard, patternless blizzard, patternless eclipse and shct het aptor, ive had nothing from these yet other than 2 dried out eggs that i found right at the back of a hide and not the helpfully provided dig box:devil:

theres a female double het talbino and balbino also poss het patternless thats in with her son, so far ive hatched from these a mack snow poss het talbino balbino and patternless
lastly ive pulled out 2 mack snows and have been letting them see this guy








hes possibly giant (65g at 8-10 months-from giant parents) im hoping to kick start my giant project with this fella, i have some other quick growing males on the back burner too:2thumb:
i do have an amazing shctb in with a high yellow het aptor but they dont seem to be getting it on, if i could get hold of some tidy albino females tremper or bell, id try the first steps towards some tidy sunglows that hes certain to produce the building blocks for.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

if these girls (blizzard, patternless blizzard, patternless eclipse and shct het aptor) produce with the albino het eclipse, i will probably also put the male poss giant to them.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Definately got some good projects then considering your "not a Leo person": victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

:blush: why thank you. In truth im a genetics person, i love morphs and different genes and how they work etc, theres loads of retic genes but they dont breed as easy as leos, its been the perfect vehicle for me to obsess and learn new genetic traits and get quick results, theres a lot more to the humble leo than initially meets the eye:2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ern79 said:


> :blush: why thank you. In truth im a genetics person, i love morphs and different genes and how they work etc, theres loads of retic genes but they dont breed as easy as leos, its been the perfect vehicle for me to obsess and learn new genetic traits and get quick results, theres a lot more to the humble leo than initially meets the eye:2thumb:


For sure! Genetics is definately the best part of it... except when the odds are against you, or you dont hatch what you wanted 
All part of the fun though i suppose.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry to be a thread steeler but you reminded me to ask about my mack lol 









now i think shes quite unusual as her "bands" seemed to have stuck with her as shes aged, but have a sort of cut down the middle of them (dorsal stripe), although shes like a lavender mack, if thats possible lol the patter seems to continue down the tail aswell, just wondering if theres anything unusual:2thumb:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> For sure! Genetics is definately the best part of it... except when the odds are against you, or you dont hatch what you wanted
> All part of the fun though i suppose.


yeh, im struggling with my super snow odds at the moment!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> sorry to be a thread steeler but you reminded me to ask about my mack lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant see the tail that clearly to see if the banding/patterning is broken in anyway, so id say abbarrent.



ern79 said:


> yeh, im struggling with my super snow odds at the moment!


Im sure you'll hit it soon enough. :2thumb:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

This is soooo annoying watching everyone breeding and hatching leos and I have to wait until may before i even PUT THEM TOGETHER!!! Grrrr!!!!:devil: Stupid holidays!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

repkid said:


> This is soooo annoying watching everyone breeding and hatching leos and I have to wait until may before i even PUT THEM TOGETHER!!! Grrrr!!!!:devil: Stupid holidays!


 i know how it feels, all my retic keeper buddies are posting pics of their clutches etc, i keep drawing a blank for the last 3 seasons!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ok, heres a few more








can you make out the feint yellow?
heres the maddest one so far, whats with all the spots??

























lastly, heres a normal mack snow sibling, whats with all the ghosting in the bands? it looks amazing IMO


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

ern79 said:


> looking about either of these mack snow hatchlings, they look quite different and as im not used to looking at baby geckos i wondered if there is anything i should be looking out for.


First is a jungle mack snow (broken tail bands and body bands), second is an aberrant patterned mack snow (just broken body bands).

Lovely looking babies, we've only had one hatchling so far, can't wait for more.... its like Christmas


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

ern79 said:


> ok, heres a few more
> 
> can you make out the feint yellow?
> heres the maddest one so far, whats with all the spots??
> ...



keep this little guy no matter what you do.i had a load hatch out like this an they went stunning!what did you breed,high yellow to mack or normal to mack?they kind of keep the grey colouring for ages.mine was about 2 years before she lost hers.two females came out striped with the ghost bandings.omg they looked stunning when they were older.i sold one an kept one.wish i had kept them both now.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> keep this little guy no matter what you do.i had a load hatch out like this an they went stunning!what did you breed,high yellow to mack or normal to mack?they kind of keep the grey colouring for ages.mine was about 2 years before she lost hers.two females came out striped with the ghost bandings.omg they looked stunning when they were older.i sold one an kept one.wish i had kept them both now.


not exactly sure, its a mack snow male to either another mack snow, mack snow hypo or hypo.
I was amazed when i saw it today, i think i will hold it back!


----------

